# Sick guppy, any ideas?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a guppy that is not swimming, mostly lying on the bottom. When I was cleaning the tank she was just lying in my hand. Her fins, body, and gills look perfectly normal, and when she does move around she doesn't look terribly odd she just doesn't do it for very long. When she is resting her tail is curled very slightly to one side and I cant see much mouth/gill action. 

I will admit that I haven't been terribly regular about water changes; the last one was at least 3 weeks ago. She has been looking lethargic, but I thought it was because she was single; with no male. I just got a male for her today! (he's being kept in a seperate container) 

I've done a 30% water change, and added some salt and melafix. Any ideas on what else I can do? Should I isolate her? Everyone else is looking just fine. Thanks!

Update: I just noticed that she seems to have a red spot (injury?) on one gill. It's really hard for me to see as she is hiding.


----------



## Sassy07 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmm...that is odd. How long have you had her?? I once had a female guppy that acted somewhat like that, but I had just bought her. Don't want to scare you, but she died a few hours later.....I thought she just stressed out about being moved and all. Unfortunately, that is the only experience I have had with a female guppy. If you have had her for quite a while and you don't see anything physically wrong with her, you might cause her more stress if you seperate her from her tank mates.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's a wound, the melafix might do the trick.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

*Rip little guppy*

She did die overnight. I seperated her, gave her a salt bath, then put her in a plastic bag I floated in the aquarium. It was the best I could do with no hospital tank. When I checked on her and changed her water at 3am (pathetic, I know) she was still alive but I didn't think she looked any perkier, and in the morning she was dead. The thing is that the same thing happened to a neon a month or two ago. My guess is that water quality caused too much stress and allowed some disease, gill flukes or whatever, to take advantage. 

I'm going to have to be a lot better about water changes!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've noticed that most of the neons I have bought are very weak and susptible to disease. I have also noticed because of the lack of selective breeding in guppies they are not as hardy as they once were.

I am sorry for your loss


----------

